# Houten show



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone have any info on the Houten show at the end of the year? Cheers


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Sunday October 11, 2009 at _Expo Houten_ in Houten (5 km south of Utrecht), in the Netherlands. The address is Meidoornkade 24, and it can be reached by regional coach from Utrecht railway station or by coach from Houten railway station. If you travel by car choose exit ‘Houten’ on the A27 and follow the signs for the industrial park ‘Doornkade’ (also see map further on). The Snake Day opens at 9:30 hours and closes at 16:30 hours. Costs 6 euros to get in.
HTH.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Also December 13th, same venue, but not run by the same people - the Dec one is all reptiles, the Oct one is snakes only.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for that guys, it's the december one I'm after


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Dec' one is a good show, mammals as well a that one. Ran by TER I think (www.ter.nl)


----------

